# Dúvida pilhas PCE



## RedeMeteo (26 Abr 2020 às 22:45)

Boa tarde
Há problema se colocar pilhas nao recarregáveis de litio nas pce's sem desligar o painel solar? Nomeadamente nas novas FWS 20N?


----------



## camrov8 (26 Abr 2020 às 23:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Boa tarde
> Há problema se colocar pilhas nao recarregáveis de litio nas pce's sem desligar o painel solar? Nomeadamente nas novas FWS 20N?


sim nunca se deve colocar pilhas não recarregáveis em sistemas que tenham capacidade de carregar, não so podem rebentar como podem avariar o equipamento


----------

